# While the wife's away



## turbochef422 (Apr 14, 2013)

My wife and my daughter are visiting my in-laws so tonight I'm gonna watch jiro dreams of sushi and sharpen my knives in the LIVING ROOM. I know its not cheating or anything but something just doesn't feel right saying that out loud. Is that normal?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 14, 2013)

Dude, you have to send me your address so I can send some strippers to your house.
I'll make sure they are dressed in Kimono to go with your Jiro theme, but no knives until after they leave. You might freak them out.


----------



## panda (Apr 14, 2013)

you should have someone record it on video with drapes wide open. your neighbors will never look at you the same again.


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 15, 2013)

turbochef422 said:


> My wife and my daughter are visiting my in-laws so tonight I'm gonna watch jiro dreams of sushi and sharpen my knives in the LIVING ROOM. I know its not cheating or anything but something just doesn't feel right saying that out loud. Is that normal?


That actually sounds like a fun night to me. Make sure you have snacks watching Jiro will make you hungry


----------



## MadMel (Apr 16, 2013)

Just don't get so distracted by watching the sushi master at work that you mess up your edge/bevel!


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 16, 2013)

Jiro Ono is the ultimate lefty sushi guy. =D


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 16, 2013)

Ya know, I was thinking of telling my wife I was planning on having a few strippers over and watching Bocuse D'or videos... Now, what should I do with my kids that night. She'll be open minded, right?


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Apr 16, 2013)

Mrmnms said:


> Ya know, I was thinking of telling my wife I was planning on having a few strippers over and watching Bocuse D'or videos... Now, what should I do with my kids that night. She'll be open minded, right?



kids gotta learn eventually....


----------



## Admin (Apr 16, 2013)

turbochef422 said:


> My wife and my daughter are visiting my in-laws so tonight I'm gonna watch jiro dreams of sushi and sharpen my knives in the LIVING ROOM. I know its not cheating or anything but something just doesn't feel right saying that out loud. Is that normal?



Yes. I saw it for the third time this weekend. Fantastic movie.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mrmnms said:


> Ya know, I was thinking of telling my wife I was planning on having a few strippers over and watching Bocuse D'or videos... Now, what should I do with my kids that night. She'll be open minded, right?



I was watching Bocuse vids on YouTube the other night. Fun stuff. But normally I watch Coupe de Mond vids when I get in the mood. The documentary on Mike Zakowski's training is great too. He's my all time hero. Would love to be able to bake like him someday


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 16, 2013)

franzb69 said:


> Jiro Ono is the ultimate lefty sushi guy. =D



HTH did I miss him being a lefty?! I usually pay attention for that since it usually means extra awesome sauce.


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 16, 2013)

His whole restaurant is laid out left handed. no joke. his son's (the one that left) restaurant is actually a right handed mirror image of the restaurant he runs.

=D

yep, he's the ultimate lefty sushi man.


----------



## Admin (Apr 16, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> HTH did I miss him being a lefty?! I usually pay attention for that since it usually means extra awesome sauce.





franzb69 said:


> His whole restaurant is laid out left handed. no joke. his son's (the one that left) restaurant is actually a right handed mirror image of the restaurant he runs.
> 
> =D
> 
> yep, he's the ultimate lefty sushi man.



That was incredible. He will even watch for the patrons to see what hand they are using and then orient the sushi accordingly.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 16, 2013)

Austin said:


> That was incredible. He will even watch for the patrons to see what hand they are using and then orient the sushi accordingly.



Much respect for that...as a lefty in a righty world, I love it when I find someone who is accommodating one of us 10%ers.


----------



## mkmk (Apr 23, 2013)

Love that. I'm a lefty, too, and would love to see him at work.

For me, when my wife is out of town, I make veal demi glace. She can't take the smell, so I make a big batch when she's out of town, and freeze it in ice cube trays. Lasts forever, and indispensable for pan sauces, etc.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 24, 2013)

I render fat for beef and pork lard when my feincee is away. She hates the smell, but loves having it around for me to cook with. Actually my sunday plan as she will be away for work this weekend.


----------



## rdpx (Apr 24, 2013)

Austin said:


> Yes. I saw it for the third time this weekend. Fantastic movie.



We watched it the other night and I was going to watch it again tonight as my other half is out this evening. 
When she asked what I was planning on doing, I told her, and she said "Oh dear. I sent it back."

Grrr.

It is a very beautiful film.


----------

